# معنى التعميد؟؟



## شريهان (18 أبريل 2010)

في البداية
أشكركم على تعاونكم معي سابقاً
جزيتم كل خير 
واطمع في مساعدتكم مرة أخرى
أريد كتاب يتحدث عن معنى التعميد
وشكراً للقائمين على المنتدى

​


----------



## شريهان (18 أبريل 2010)

وينكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

كتاب ؟؟؟ 
اعتقد من النادر ...
اذا تحتاجين شرح فأحنا حاضرين


----------



## شريهان (19 أبريل 2010)

حسناً أخي 
أريد شرح 
لكن يا حبذا لو كان موثق أي به كلام ينسب لرجال الدين أو آيات 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تتابعى ده  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47265


 * ما هو سر المعمودية؟ وما هي رموزه  وإثباتاته من    الكتاب المقدس؟*

*الإجابة:  * ​    *        رموز المعموديه  Baptism          في العهد القديم:
1.*   الطوفان*:-    كان الطوفان رمزا للمعموديه (تكوين      8)    والولادة الجديدة "كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك  يبنى الذي    فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء  الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان اي  المعمودية    لا ازالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح"   (رسالة    بطرس الأولى 3:      20)    والوصيه تقول أن لا يأكل أحد من خروف الفصح إلا المختونين فقط" (خروج 12:      47)

2. *    قصة عبور البحر الأحمر*:- (خر14)     عبور بني اسرائيل في البحر كان رمزا للمعمودية والسحابة تظللهم أشارة   الي      الروح     القدس وغرق فرعون وكل قواته الذيكان يرمز الي      الشيطان  الذي سحق بمياه المعمودية    وفي هذا قال الرسول بولس" ان اباءنا جميعهم كانوا تحت السحابة وجميعهم  اجتازوا في    البحر وجميعهم اعتمدوا لموسى في السحابة وفي البحر وجميعهم اكلوا طعاما  واحدا    روحيا  وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة  روحية    تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح  "(كو10":1-2)
 3.* لم     يعطى الرب الكهنوت لهارون*:    ألا بعد أن غسل جسده أولا بالماء " فقال الرب لموسى اذهب الى الشعب  وقدسهم اليوم    وغدا وليغسلوا ثيابهم  ويكونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث لانه في اليوم  الثالث ينزل    الرب امام عيون جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء" ( خر19).
4.*   ذبيحة ايليا*:- قد قبلها الرب  بالماء    ثلاث مرات (سفر ملوك الأول    18:33)   "و بنى الحجارة مذبحا باسم الرب وعمل قناة حول المذبح  تسع    كيلتين من البزر  ثم رتب الحطب وقطع الثور ووضعه على الحطب وقال املاوا  اربع جرات    ماء وصبوا على المحرقة وعلى الحطب  ثم قال ثنوا فثنوا وقال ثلثوا فثلثوا   فجرى    الماء حول المذبح وامتلات القناة ايضا ماء" (1مل      18:      33).
 5.*   الختان*: الله يريد قتل موسي  بسبب عدم    ختان اولاده. "وحدث في الطريق في المنزل ان الرب التقاه وطلب ان يقتله   فاخذت    صفورة صوانة وقطعت غرلة ابنها ومست رجليه فقالت انك عريس دم لي  فانفك  عنه حينئذ    قالت عريس دم من اجل الختان" (خر4:      25).
​ *




* 

*      *المعموديه في العهد الجديد*:  *المعمودية     هي الباب الوحيد الذي ندخل منه الي الأيمان بالمسيح*.     "ان كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله   المولود من    الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح" (يو3:      5)    ففي البدء كانت روح الله يرف علي وجه المياه (تك1:      2).
* المعموديه    هي** مثال لموت المسيح ودفنه*      "ام تجهلون اننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا      لموته  فدفنا معه بالمعمودية    للموت حتى كما      اقيم  المسيح من الاموات بمجد الاب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة    الحياة لانه ان كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير ايضا بقيامته"(رسالة    رومية 6:4)   لذا المعمودية بالتغطيس و     السيد  المسيح نفسه تعمد بالتغطيس   (انجيل    متى 3:      16)    والخصي  الحبشي ايضا  (اعمال    الرسل 8:      36).    مدفونين معه في المعموديه "  مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم  ايضا    معه بايمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات  واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا    وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا"(رسالة    تيطس 3:      5)   وايضا "لذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في  السجن     اذ عصت قديما حين كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك  يبنى الذي    فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء  الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان اي  المعمودية    لا ازالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة      يسوع المسيح" (1بط3:      21)    وايضا " فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما اقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد  الاب    هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة  (رومية     6:      4)   " رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة" (أفسس    4:      5).
*   المعموديه هي شرط اساسي للحصول علي الخلاص*:   هكذا تكلم الرب مع      نيقديموس  في (إنجيل     يوحنا 3:5)    "الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل  ملكوت    الله  المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح  لا تتعجب اني  قلت لك    ينبغي ان تولدوا من فوق  الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها لكنك لا تعلم من  اين    تاتي ولا الى اين تذهب هكذا كل من ولد من الروح "وهكذا وضع الرسول بولس  يديه علي    المعتمدين بمعمودية يوحنا وذلك ليحل الروح القدس عليهم (اع 19:      1)         (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)    وعند قبولهم الكلمه اعتمدوا الثلاثة آلاف من يد ابينا بطرس (اع2:      38-41)    "فقبلوا كلامه بفرح واعتمدوا وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس" .  وقد عمد    فيلبس الخصي الحبشي ايضا (اع 8:      38)    وعمد بطرس كرنيليوس وعائلته واشخاص اخرين (اع10:      1-48)    وبولس عمد حافظ السجن وكل من في بيته (اع    16:      33)    وايضا التلاميذ في افسس (اع    19:      1-5).
* ·**   المعموديه هي ختان في العهد الجديد*    اذ يقول القديس بولس "وبه ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا  البشرية    بختان المسيح مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان  عمل الله    الذي اقامه من الاموات  واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم  معه مسامحا    لكم بجميع الخطا" (كو2:      12).

من موقع الانبا تكلا
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2010)

*ما هى أهمية المعمودية المسيحية؟

 الجواب:  المعمودية المسيحية ، هى شهادة خارجية عما حدث داخليا فى حياة المؤمن. أن  المعمودية المسيحية هى توضيح معرفة المؤمن بموت المسيح ، دفنه وقيامته. أن  الكتاب المقدس يعلن " أم تجهلون أننا كل من أعتمد ليسوع المسيح أعتمدنا  لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد  الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا فى جدة الحياة " (روميه 3:6-4). .

ومعمودية الشخص تعتمد علي عاملين أساسيين
 (1) أن يكون الشخص الذى سيعتمد  قد آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح وقبله كمخلص شخصي 
(**2**) أن يفهم الشخص ما تمثله  المعمودية.  فأن كان الشخص قد قبل الرب يسوع المسيح كمخلص شخصي لحياته وفهم  أن المعمودية هى خطوة عملية فى طاعة الرب وأعلان أيمانه بالرب يسوع المسيح  علانية وكان لديه الرغبة فى المعمودية - فأنه لا يوجد ما يمنعه من التعمد.  وفقا للكتاب المقدس فأن المعمودية ببساطه هى خطوة فى طاعة الرب وأعلان  الشخص بايمانه وحصوله علي الخلاص من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح وحده. وأن  المعمودية لها أهمية كبيرة في حياة المؤمن لأنها لا تمثل فقط خطوة طاعة  وأعلان علني بالأيمان، بل تسليم الحياة بأكملها للرب يسوع المسيح ومشاركته  في موته، دفنه؛ وأيضا قيامته.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2010)

*المعمودية – الأب متى  المسكين

**سرّ المعمودية ومياه التجديد- القديس  غريغوريوس النيصى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة

هذا الموقع سوف يفيدك كثيرا 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Creed-Dogma/Coptic-Rite-n-Ritual-Taks-Al-Kanisa/05-The-Seven-Holy-Sacraments__Bishop-Benjamin/Coptic-7-Sacraments_027-Baptizm-Sacrament.html

تحياتي*


----------



## شريهان (22 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل من ساهم في الإجابة علي سؤالي​


----------

